# What GPD is my RO/DI Filter???



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I just got an awesome buy from an Estate Sale here in Chicago. Its a Kent Marine Maxixima RO/DI Filter that was purchased for *$15*. As some of you know, I'm going to be starting my first saltwater reef tank in the coming months, so my questions about this unit are.....

Was this a great buy? (it looks like it retails around $300)
Can anyone tell from the pictures provided whats the rated GPD?
Lastly, how can i tell if the membrane and filters are still good? (It was sold with water still in the system)

Any and all info on this product welcomed


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks like this one. But as for gallons per day, no, can't tell. There should be a tag on the outlet, coming out of the Membrane cartridge and the waste water split.
Aquarium Water Quality & Algae Control: Kent Marine Deluxe Maxxima Hi-S RO Unit


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

Dude, that thing's a piece of junk. Just throw it in the trash. Oh, and what's your address?




Wow, just kidding! SCOOOOOOORE! Go you! :welldone:


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok Madness, I'll look for it again....but I didn't see anything before.

@Mina: I read your first line and said oh ****. Thought I made a big mistake until I kept reading lol. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

